# Our Pine Siskin story



## Aunt Marg (Feb 13, 2021)

So this winter has been the most unusual winters we have experienced in relation to birds, because unlike past years where the last of our Pine Siskins usually vacate by October/early November, this year we have had a serious run on them.

Each and every day we are visited by 70 (plus) Pine Siskins, and you should hear the whir they make, chattering and talking-up a storm. It's really something to experience.

Anyhow, we always seem to lose one or two to salmonella poisoning each year, which the Pine Siskins are susceptible to, because they eat the droppings of other birds, however, between last fall and now, not a one, but a few weeks ago we noticed one of our Pine Siskins sitting in the tree all puffed up, and that's a textbook sign that a bird is sick, and sure enough after closely observing it day after day, it was apparent it wasn't doing well and getting more and more sick.

It always upsets me so bad to see a sick or injured living thing, and so we started preparing for the inevitable where we'd find it dead one day, but miraculously, it seemed to keep finding the strength to survive. 

Well, two days ago when I went outside to put feed out for them, the poor thing was huddled up in the aviary all by itself. It was sitting motionless and never moved for me while I poured seed down, and I thought, this is it, it's not going to survive another day. Well, low and behold, the next morning the poor thing was back at it, eating with the rest of the birds and holding his or her own. I was thrilled.

Hoping and praying it was going to get better, even though very few do, I remained positive, but then yesterday morning we awoke to it laying motionless with it's eyes closed in the aviary. My husband said he would take care of it when he got home from work, because he didn't want to upset the rest of the birds, and so all day long I kept looking outside at the poor thing just laying there, and then got busy with a few things inside the house.

Dear husband arrived home from work like he always does and the first thing he said to me when he walked inside, "I see you picked the dead bird up". Shocked, I replied, "no", and went downstairs to check up on it, and sure enough it was gone.

There was no explanation, and so I thought maybe another bird pulled it out of the aviary, but just before nightfall, there it was sitting in the tree. OMG, I felt like crying.

Dear husband and I talked about the poor little thing on and off all night, and this morning, it was back at it, eating better, moving quicker, and even exploring the back yard.

Don't want to jinx a good thing, but am so hoping that little birdie has made it through the most difficult time and is now on the mend.

Anyhow, for all those here who love birds like I do, thought you might like to hear my story.

*By the way, I did a little reading on Pine Siskins, and this year is being referred to as an "Irruption year" for Pine Siskins, because of the mass numbers, one of the biggest irruption years in recorded history.





*


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 13, 2021)

Research tetracycline powder for birds. We use it if needed for our chickens. You dissolve it in their water. It doesn't hurt the healthy ones.

I feed the wild birds every morning, giving extra during cold weather.

When it snows I love seeing them especially cardinals. 

Last month these showed up, beautiful Rose-breasted grosbeaks


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 13, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Research tetracycline powder for birds. We use it if needed for our chickens. You dissolve it in their water. It doesn't hurt the healthy ones.
> 
> I feed the wild birds every morning, giving extra during cold weather.
> View attachment 149734
> ...


What an awesome tip!

Thanks greatly for it, Becky!

What a pretty bird!


----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2021)

I'm absolutely thrilled the little thing made it.  ( I had a few tears while reading, I know I'm a huge sook )


----------



## timoc (Feb 16, 2021)

If you are kind to birds, sometimes they will 'tweat' you, by visiting.


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 16, 2021)

Happy your bird seemed to survive... He/She is a fighter...

Love the sound of the birds... One way to tell Spring is here when the birds start singing away at 4 am... Cannot wait to hear them...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 16, 2021)

A few years ago we had a really sick Pine Siskin, and so we called a local veterinarian to seek advice and to ask if we could bring the bird in and get some help for it, however, the veterinarian told us that 99% of the time, when signs and symptoms show, it's too late to intervene, and he finished by telling us that we should dispatch the sick bird.

Well, as you probably already can guess, the dispatch part never went over well with me or hubby at all, and so nature took it's course and sadly the bird died that very day.

It's recommended to clean the feeding station and area when a sick bird is recognized to help avoid any other birds getting sick, and cease feeding until the sick bird either expires or moves on, but knowing how sick the little was, I didn't have the heart to see it without food, so going against all advice, we are carrying on without any interruptions.

The little one is still alive and seemingly doing better and better all the time. Hoping and praying.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 16, 2021)

Though I enjoy the fact that birds exist in our area, unfortunately the only bird I recognize by name is the one drivers send to each other on the freeway.   

There is one type of bird in our area that has the most annoying screech song like fingernails on a blackboard, but the rest of the birds are nice to listen to.

Tony


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 16, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> Though I enjoy the fact that birds exist in our area, unfortunately the only bird I recognize by name is the one drivers send to each other on the freeway.
> 
> There is one type of bird in our area that has the most annoying screech song like fingernails on a blackboard, but the rest of the birds are nice to listen to.
> 
> Tony


Blue Jay?


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 16, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Blue Jay?


I don't know because I have not seen, but only heard these birds.  I think there are only two of them and they only go at it in the morning for a while.  There ARE things in life to be grateful for, and that is one good thing about winter - they don't seem to stick around for that.

Tony


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 16, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> I don't know because I have not seen, but only heard these birds.  I think there are only two of them and they only go at it in the morning for a while.  There ARE things in life to be grateful for, and that is one good thing about winter - they don't seem to stick around for that.
> 
> Tony


Blue Jays screech really bad, can be loud and obnoxious at times.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 16, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Blue Jays screech really bad, can be loud and obnoxious at times.


I have known people like that too.  Around here, you can't shoot these birds, but people get shot all the time.    

Tony


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 16, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> I have known people like that too.  Around here, you can't shoot these birds, but people get shot all the time.
> 
> Tony


I like to play on the stereotypes, though this has actually been true since the demise of the strength of the Minneapolis Police due to the city council's anti-cop declarations.  Gee, why wouldn't we want crime kept in check?  Hmmmmm...

Tony


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 16, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> I have known people like that too.  Around here, you can't shoot these birds, but people get shot all the time.
> 
> Tony


Blue Jays are protected under the Migratory Bird Treaty Act in the States.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 16, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Blue Jays are protected under the Migratory Bird Treaty Act in the States.


I just knew there had to be a song in here somewhere (drug addled, but a song of sorts...):






Tony


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 16, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> I just knew there had to be a song in here somewhere (drug addled, but a song of sorts...):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, here is something that sounds a bit more ... sober?






Tony


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 16, 2021)

@Aunt Marg , I never heard of a Pine Siskin before but the photo look a little like our Goldfinches. I'm so happy to read the little bird is doing well.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 16, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @Aunt Marg , I never heard of a Pine Siskin before but the photo look a little like our Goldfinches. I'm so happy to read the little bird is doing well.


They really are so adorably cute, Ruth, and so friendly.

Yes, so very close to the American Goldfinch, in fact, if you reversed the birds colour in the picture to the wings with a plain light to medium dark greyish body, it would almost identically fit the mold of the pine Siskin.


----------

